# My kitties



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, here they are:

Oreo









Peaches









Romy









Milo









My cats aren't very photogenic.... :lol:


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

They're all quite cute.  I must say though that Oreo is gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Cute kitties! :)


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are all cute babies. Look at Romy's tounge! I love it!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, what a beauties! I like Peaches a lot - it's nice how she has the chin colored.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Oreo is as cute as I thought!

You have some pretty furbabies, Erika. 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute and great names!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Maybe my Oreo and your Oreo can be great friends!


----------



## Erika (Mar 7, 2004)

I think that's a swell idea.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, what pretty kitties....they're absolutely photogenic.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my, they are all so beautiful - you must be so proud of your babies  !


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're so pretty especially Oreo! 

I noticed that they all have a little colored tuft under their chin, it's so adorable. >><<


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I will have to profess my love for Oreo as well - she is such a gorgeous cat! I love Milo's little black nose.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your kitties all have beards!! That is so cute. I love that picture of Milo.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

they are gorgeous cats they are sll soooo pretty


----------

